# Week 3 Eats!



## Green Hornet (Sep 24, 2006)

Tri tips steaks!





And I forgot I had this wing rack soooo....







Still cooking the wings I should have more pics later.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 24, 2006)

Ready to eat!


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

GH, good eats.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lookin' good bud


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 24, 2006)

Good thing I have already eaten.  I can look at pics without my stomach growling.


----------



## Finney (Sep 24, 2006)

How you like the wing rack?  Been thinking of getting  a couple of those.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 24, 2006)

I have not used it in a long time. It is good if you don't want to fry wings. I can live without the grease. They fat drips off and flavors it with the smoke. I got a 2 pack and they hold 12 wings apiece once you hang them up. You have to keep the wing tips on to hang them. Can't remember what I paid for them but I think it was less than $10.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 24, 2006)

Got a lil Roaside Chicken getting ready for diiner!


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2006)

MMMM, roadside chicken is a good thing.

Griff


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 24, 2006)

On the grill 



Ready to eat. My daughter had to have a skinless breast and the boys and I ate the thighs and drummys.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks great GH  

What's cookin' for week 4?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 24, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks great GH
> 
> What's cookin' for week 4?[/quote]
> 
> Not chicken! Looks great GH!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 24, 2006)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> G.H.
> 
> Where did you get the wing racks?


I have had them for over a year. I think it was Wal-mart or Target, can't remember


----------

